# Use iptables to direct web traffic?

## d4mo

If I have 2 NICS, can I use iptables to direct all web traffic out/in a specfic nic?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *d4mo wrote:*   

> If I have 2 NICS, can I use iptables to direct all web traffic out/in a specfic nic?

 

Do you mean you want to practice ip forwarding ?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Use the route command, with the metric option (to set priority).

----------

